

Five entrepreneurial lessons in 54 hours: Startup Weekend DC 2010 - whitegloveapps
http://www.whitegloveapps.com/2010/08/22/entrepreneurial-lessons-startup-weekend-dc-2010/

======
jms928
I work from home, and when my family does not interrupt me (as they are wont
to do), I am able to get much more done. I think there's a caveat to the first
lesson, though: you can get lots of work done in a short period of time if
you're not interrupted, but it is hard to keep up a steady pace, working long
days, for more than a few days at a time when you're doing creative work.

------
whitegloveapps
Your point that it's hard to do intense, creative work for more than a few
days is well-taken: everyone was worn out after the weekend!

